# **********AMERICA**********



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuteyiYN6js​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZBTyTWOZCM​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

One of my favorite shows growing up, well spoken Red. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Red was always funny !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome 220, I just wish there was more people out there that showed the respect and patriotism to our nation that those two men showed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting Mike and well said Wayne !!


----------

